# Student composer here, trying to learn everything I can about media composing?



## newbycomposer (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey, I figured I should drop on in and introduce myself, as I have a strong feeling I'm going to be sticking around these parts for a while. 

I'm 20 years old, and have played piano for "15 years" (sadly I do not practice as much as I should) and in my jr. high years i fell away from music, wanted nothing to do with "classical" music, though looking back there was ALWAYS something musical in my life, classical piano lessons, jr. high band, rock band with friends in highschool. But it wasn't until high school that my love of music really took of, a friend jokingly showed me a piece of music that was heavier, screaming vocals, ect. I immediately fell in love, I could not get enough of that type of vocals, it was something NEW in the grand scheme of things, I spent all of highschool devoting every spare moment to listening to metal bands, learning about screaming, how is it done, is it safe (the answer is yes!), what are the different types, and actually teaching myself to scream correctly(took 7 years,at one about 6 1/2 years in I was practicing roughly 4-8 hour strait a day, and thats not an exaggeration) to really GET it. Durring that time I grew to listen to symphonic metal, movie scores, game scores, and a little classical music. My main influences being Jeremy soule, Han zimmer, Howard Shore, to name a few. 

I'm currently majoring in music composition in a little state school, so they don't even have a degree in media composing, though they have a pretty decent studio I can work in :D. Recently Ive been really trying to figure out exactly how composing for media (film/video games) works and is different from just composing to, well, compose. I generally write strait into finale, and apparently most media composers write strait into the daw, I'm trying my hand at that though so far writing into the daw has been a nightmare, my flow that works in finale doesn't work at ALL in cubase/pro-tools. I also know next to nothing when it comes to producing, mixing, recording. So you can just expect to see me pretty much anywhere and everywhere trying to figure out all the holes in my knowledge.

I play piano,Guitar(if you count power chords as playing lol), drums (about a year and a half), sing (taking classical vocal lessons for a year now), and screaming (don't hate )


There you go, more than you could possible want to know about me


----------



## jleckie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome there young sprout. May you learn much from the forum and share with others as your musical journey continues.


----------



## TMRodrigues (Oct 22, 2013)

Greetings from a fellow metalhead! 

I'm also taking the first steps into composing for media and always learn something new around these parts. Hope you do too.

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey newbie. Welcome!
Don't give up on the DAW! Knowing your DAW is essential to being the quickest you can be at producing, which is very important when getting work.
It might take time, but doesn't everything?
Treat your DAW like an instrument. Like your MAIN instrument. A little bit of practice every day will get you a long way.
Have a serious look into production/library music, your powerchords will show you the way.
I was 19 when i started working with Cubase and virtual instruments. A classically trained pianist wanting to get into film music. I just turned 21 a week ago and it's astounding looking back at how far I have come from nothing, how much I have learnt about the world of computer music making.
Feel free to PM me about anything newby.


----------



## doctornine (Oct 23, 2013)

Our backgrounds aren't that different - best advice I'd give is write. Write as much music as you can, in lots of different styles.

Honestly you'll learn so much from just experimenting.

Media composing though - yeah, you need to learn your way around a DAW - this is honestly going to be your main working tool. And same thing applies, just experiment with it, write, record.... the more you do the more you learn.
It's an on-going process.

There's so much stuff out there to help too : either books, or tutorials on youtube... 

bottom line : have fun doing it.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 23, 2013)

welcome to the club...you will learn loads here. Some great posts from people who do this for a living....good place to hang out

e


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 23, 2013)

Best advice I can give is: Take your time. 

If it takes you ten years to truly learn your own inner voice and what you want from the world of music, then so be it.

But, ultimately, write what you want to do and enjoy it. If you write music that gives you pleasure and it doesn't work out, you still have the joy of music. If you write what you don't enjoy and it doesn't work out, you have nothing to show for it all.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. To add to the above good advice:

Learning to use a DAW is essential for most media composers these days. Finale doesn't cut it.

Don't worry about qualifications in Media composing. Learn composing, and worry about the media bit as you go along.

Don't restrict yourself to styles of music that use notation. Even if it's not your cup of tea there are always useful things to be learned from many other sources.

Go to as many concerts/gigs as you can. Never lose sight of the fact that when working for media, for the most part composing is also performing (just not necessarily in real time). Listen to how musicians play/phrase/work as an ensemble and use that in your own work.

Recognise that not everyone is good or experienced in everything. From each person you interact with learn what they are good at (or you admire) and ignore the rest. ;>)

Good luck...!

D


----------

